# Sunday's Show and Tell. ..5/10/15...Mother's Day



## jd56 (May 10, 2015)

Happy Mother's Day to all our Cabe Mothers. Hope you enjoy your day ladies!

Let's see what classics you have found from this past week. Whether it be bike related or not. Please include pictures as we do love pictures! 

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## rollfaster (May 10, 2015)

*Sunday show and tell*

Picked up this 57 Hawthorne budget model ballooner. 100 percent original down to the riverside mate tires. The cleanup has begun. Rob.


----------



## Arrington (May 10, 2015)

Found a old stingray fastback 5 speed been in attic 30 + years.


----------



## Arrington (May 10, 2015)

Also found that old wood roof rack for one of my old patina trucks.


----------



## jkent (May 10, 2015)

Here are the 2 I picked up. and a few things I picked up this morning. Can any one tell me anything about the Rock Island Arsenal Mud Flap?


----------



## sfhschwinn (May 10, 2015)

Picked all of this stuff up Wednesday night in Bedford, NY. 65 stingray, 68 fair lady, 1960? Spitfire. The 65' I converted to a super deluxe with 2 speed kickback and original springer; seat is 70s but once the original one is recovered I will put it back on. Solo polo seat is just covered in contact paper and under it the seat is in great condition. The 68' is for sale and if my friend passes on it, the Spitfire will be sold to.


----------



## MaxGlide (May 10, 2015)

Well i already posted this but was told to repost on Sunday.

Picked up a hard to find CCM Flyte this week.


----------



## cyclingday (May 10, 2015)

First off, here's to all the mothers that gave birth to a bunch of bike nuts like us.
HAPPY MOTHERS  DAY!
So my show and tell, is kind of like the one that got away.
A bike was posted here about three years ago.
I immediately fell in love with it, but it was just not to be.
So fast forward 3 years, and I get this private message asking me if I was still interested in the bike?
It hasn't arrived yet, but this one is on it's way.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slick (May 10, 2015)

Bravo Marty, BRAVO!!! You just put an ENORMOUS smile on my face. Now the big question....who is going to ride the Arrow while you ride the Airflow at the Shelby Invasion? You know i expect to see them both there. This years will be packed with Airflows and Arrows. Maybe a few no noses too......


----------



## spoker (May 10, 2015)

kina looks like that the stig was replicating with the straw color


----------



## Arrington (May 10, 2015)

Late find this afternoon.


----------



## mruiz (May 10, 2015)

I like the yellow truck, I kick myself for selling mine back in 1998.


----------



## Arrington (May 10, 2015)

One more find today.  Old 1950's Methodist church sign.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 10, 2015)

Actually I think that is a later color combo and that is more of a an off white than straw which has a yellowish touch to it. This is the last of the Speedlines and I'm guessing this bike is either '40 or '41. Congrats Marty! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (May 10, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Actually I think that is a later color combo and that is more of a an off white than straw which has a yellowish touch to it. This is the last of the Speedlines and I'm guessing this bike is either '40 or '41. Congrats Marty! V/r Shawn




 Thanks, guys.
 I'm pretty excited about it. I really like the scaled back trim and the curved downtube on the 1940 model Speedline. 
 I was never crazy about these bikes, but for some strange reason, this one spoke to me back when it first surfaced. Remember, this is the one that was being rolled out for the large item trash pick up?


----------



## Robertriley (May 10, 2015)

Marty, I hope it comes in a pretty box so it can make all the other boxes jealous.  Great ride Marty, you've done it again!


----------



## rollfaster (May 10, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> Thanks, guys.
> I'm pretty excited about it. I really like the scaled back trim and the curved downtube on the 1940 model Speedline.
> I was never crazy about these bikes, but for some strange reason, this one spoke to me back when it first surfaced. Remember, this is the one that was being rolled out for the large item trash pick up?




Trash, OMG!!! What are people thinking. That's gotta be the best all time trash rescue. Congrads Marty.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 10, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Trash, OMG!!! What are people thinking. That's gotta be the best all time trash rescue. Congrads Marty.




Second only to the Bluebird that was supposedly found in a dumpster:eek:


----------



## Black Sheep (May 10, 2015)

I picked this late 50's JC Higgins Color Flow this weekend. Any idea on exact year? Missing rear fender reflector...


----------



## petritl (May 10, 2015)

I got around to opening some boxes from fellow Cabers.


----------



## Evans200 (May 10, 2015)

Has the tank jewels and no rack script, so likely a 53, plus or minus one year.


----------



## Evans200 (May 10, 2015)

Has the tank jewels, and no rack script. So likely a 53, plus or minus one year.


----------



## Arrington (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Arrington (May 10, 2015)

Got roof rack on and thought I would put my little boys bike on it and see how it looks.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (May 10, 2015)

I've been working on this for almost a month but finally took possession today. 1956 Jetflow, all original down to the tires. Very happy to have it in the garage.


----------



## the tinker (May 11, 2015)

really nice bike to bring home. I have one myself and its one of the last heavy weights of the 50s,......enjoy!


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 11, 2015)

cyclingday said:


>




Neat bike and a fraternal twin to your other brother...looks like Shelby Supreme badged too.
This is definitely not the straw color, but bone or ivory.
Is the rear stimsonite inset in the fender?
Chris


----------



## rustjunkie (May 11, 2015)

jkent said:


> Can any one tell me anything about the Rock Island Arsenal Mud Flap?




Was made from a leather military ammo bag, rifle scabbard, etc:

https://www.google.com/search?q=roc...a=X&ei=rNBQVe31OobGsAXzhoH4Ag&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg

http://www.arsenalhistoricalsociety.org/museum/index.html


----------



## cyclingday (May 11, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> Neat bike and a fraternal twin to your other brother...looks like Shelby Supreme badged too.
> This is definitely not the straw color, but bone or ivory.
> Is the rear stimsonite inset in the fender?
> Chris




Chris,
This bike is nearly identical to your old bike.
The recessed reflector is in the back fender. From the little bit of research that I've done, all of these 1940 extended tank Shelby's were badged Supreme, and they all came in the bone/straw with red trim color combo.
I've seen some with straight down tubes and some with curved down tubes.
And both types have either had Arrow type Snubnose tanks or the Speedline Airflo type tanks, with no designation or correlation with the type of down tube the frame has.
These really appear to be surplus models that were all painted and badged the same so that leftover stock could be used up.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 11, 2015)

I really dig it Marty!! Congrats!! I especially like the curved downtube it fits the streamline profile. I cant wait to see it in person!


----------



## jd56 (May 11, 2015)

Another great week of finds guys! I love spring, seems everyone does well this time of year finding those hidden clsssics.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## kccomet (May 11, 2015)

great shelby, i can see why it spoke to you. the bike needs its own post, start one when you get it. these models were the end of an era. i have a similar arrow, flying cloud badged


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 11, 2015)

*Bomber Fender ornament*

Well I did find something on Sunday. I finally found some time to finish my new airplane fender ornament. Its a B-25 Mitchell with working counter rotating propellers. I will make a post on it later today. Here is a sneak peek of the fender ornament.


----------



## jd56 (May 11, 2015)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Well I did find something on Sunday. I finally found some time to finish my new airplane fender ornament. Its a B-25 Mitchell with working counter rotating propellers. I will make a post on it later today. Here is a sneak peek of the fender ornament.



Joe I want one!
Put me on the top of the list.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## slick (May 11, 2015)

Ya, Joe. I want one of those B25's too. I actually was fortunate enough to ride in the nose of one for a few hours. Great plane. You should bring that Roadmaster to Yosemite. Im bringing my 38 Cwc speedking. Same paint scheme exactly. My fork is different though. Different truss rods too.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 11, 2015)

Joe 

Do you have any close-ups of the B-25 plane anywhere ?? .... I am kidding of course - another great item for the vintage bicycles - Put me down for a few - bring them to Yosemite if they're ready - see you then - Frank


----------



## Joe Buffardi (May 11, 2015)

Frank you have to do some stand-up one of these days. I enjoy your humor!


----------



## RustyK (May 11, 2015)

I'll buy one a those sweet B25's!


----------



## cyclingday (May 11, 2015)

kccomet said:


> great shelby, i can see why it spoke to you. the bike needs its own post, start one when you get it. these models were the end of an era. i have a similar arrow, flying cloud badged




Good to know that yours has the Flying Cloud badge.
So far, the Supreme badge was the only one that I've seen on these 40 extended tank models.

PS. Count me in for a fender bomber as well, Joe.
Those look fantastic!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 1, 2017)

10 more bombers ready to fly.


----------



## Kstone (Apr 1, 2017)

I legit saw this post and freaked out I missed mother's day and was a bad daughter. Yowzah


----------

